# I am such an idiot!



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been coming to this board for a long time now, and I JUST realized that "ToT's" is Trick or Treaters. I was thinking of it as TOT's as in 3 and 4 year olds.

D'OH!:googly:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Tee hee.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Best thread title EVER. Just wish it had been my hubby that started it. Been waiting years for him to say something that intelligent.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow,i keep thinking that but i KNOW that it means Trick or Treaters


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm proud of you for having the guts to admit that.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i remember my first day 
lol
jk
:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, it could also stand for "Too Old Teens" for those kids that have reached the age when they should be giving up going around the neighborhood looking for candy and starting their own haunts instead.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't feel bad oneshot, I'm known for doing that kind of stuff often!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

First step to recovery is self-proclaimation of the known! lol Took me a bit also, not quite as long, but longer then I would have thought knowing what i know now!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I kept wondering for a long time why people were trying to scare little baked cylinder shaped potato treats, then one day....D'oh!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oneshot, don't feel bad. Take a look at the "You know your a Newbie if.." thread. There's lot's of terms used on the forum that can be confusing.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12563


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Oneshot, don't feel bad. Take a look at the "You know your a Newbie if.." thread. There's lot's of terms used on the forum that can be confusing.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12563


Thanks for posting that link, Spook. I love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I learned early on, but then again, I ask a lot of questions even at the risk of appearing dumb.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Well, now you know and you had the stones to come out with it! That is too funny! 
You Rock!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, that one took me a while. Maybe we should make a haunter's jargon glossary


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I have posted this before but I'll post it again because it might make you feel better. I was on here a long time thinking a plastic skeleton commonly bought at BigLots was a Blucky

BigLots + Bucky = BLucky!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Alright, how many of you know what a Crispy is?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I had no idea what TOT meant for a long time myself. I had to read it in just the right sentence to get it. I also did not know that Bluckys were called that because they came from Big Lots!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They're not, Godmother. They're called that because of being from a BLow mold.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I knew that one because I'd seen them before we had a BL. heheheh

But a Haunters Dictionary would be a fangtastic idea!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> I knew that one because I'd seen them before we had a BL. heheheh
> 
> But a Haunters Dictionary would be a fangtastic idea!


I agree.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Alright, how many of you know what a Crispy is?


It's one of those rice cereal gloopy marshmallow treat things, right?:googly:

Then again, maybe it's this guy that NecroBones posted in that other Forum:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/62673-mr-crispy.html

Described as an escapee from a crematorium.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't feel so bad, for a long time I thought the Dewey Decimal system was based off of mathmatics. I was always stumped as to why he made the math easy and finding a library book so darn hard...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> They're not, Godmother. They're called that because of being from a BLow mold.


channeling my inner Sickie,Blow,need i say more


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

I was reading "then when the ToT's come by..." and I'm thinking what the hell do they do when the adults come by...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Draik.

Roxy- nope.

Anyone else know what a Crispy is? Think in terms of Bucky and Blucky.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Isn't a crispy a skeleton that has been made to look burned?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a feeling I'm wrong, but is Cripsy Corpsing a Blucky or Bucky?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nope and Nope. Give up?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

no idea...please tell


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

come on SICKIE ..
inquiring minds want to know


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you know your a newbie???????????????????????????????/


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe a "crispy" skeleton is a latex one.

CRISPY = Chinese Skeleton Rubber Prop

or something along those lines.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bing Bing Bing!!!! Give the cigar to Monk who got it right! 

CRISPY = Chinese Rubber Skeleton Prop

CRiSPy


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> They're not, Godmother. They're called that because of being from a BLow mold.


Wow, I really am an idiot! I misread Haunted Bayou's post about Blucky's, just re-read it now. I stand corrected, my only excuse is that I was way tired last night when I made my original post. Of course I also went on for the longest time wishing there was a Curby's Store in my area! LOL:jol:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you. Thank you very much


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> Of course I also went on for the longest time wishing there was a Curby's Store in my area! LOL:jol:


OMG


----------

